# yummy



## mikeystrong (Jun 25, 2013)

I love this shit and eat one almost every night befor bed. 1 tub 500g of Oikos fat free greek yogurt with 1 scoop of muscletech phase8 time released protein powder. mix these in a bowl, it turns into a mousse when fully mixed. its total facts are:
450cals, 2.5g fat, 1g sat+trans fat, 27g carbs (9g sugar), 77g protein!!!! (51g from yogurt and 26 from powder)
I love this stuff and it has done WONDERS for me and my muscle growth!!


----------



## Lon Chaney (Jun 25, 2013)

*cheat meal*



mikeystrong said:


> I love this shit and eat one almost every night befor bed. 1 tub 500g of Oikos fat free greek yogurt with 1 scoop of muscletech phase8 time released protein powder. mix these in a bowl, it turns into a mousse when fully mixed. its total facts are:
> 450cals, 2.5g fat, 1g sat+trans fat, 27g carbs (9g sugar), 77g protein!!!! (51g from yogurt and 26 from powder)
> I love this stuff and it has done WONDERS for me and my muscle growth!!



That's a healthy yogurt.

My cheat meal is the grocery brand fat free plain yogurt and sea salt and cracked black pepper chips. It's an addiction.

I have used the fat free plain yogurt in exchange for sour cream in my egg and black bean burritos. Add red peppers, onion, turmeric and black pepper in the yogurt. 

Turmeric has anticancer properties, is a great anti-inflammatory spice, and has tumor-fighting activities called anti-angiogenesis. 

Adding black pepper to turmeric amplifies curcumin's bioavailability by 1,000 times, due to black pepper's hot property called piperine.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 25, 2013)

77 gr of proteins isn`t it a bit too much in one meal? i know that right before bed it`s different.. but still..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 26, 2013)

Muscletech = Puke  ..no customer service.products taste like crap and overpriced..other than that this sounds ok and correct Mofo half that protein goes to waste while making the kidneys jump around trying to get u to wake up with a tent pitched so u can piss.. excess protein hard on the system ..


----------



## mikeystrong (Jun 28, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Muscletech = Puke  ..no customer service.products taste like crap and overpriced..other than that this sounds ok and correct Mofo half that protein goes to waste while making the kidneys jump around trying to get u to wake up with a tent pitched so u can piss.. excess protein hard on the system ..



customer service = supplement store. also taste isn't important, would you take a supp cuz it tastes better? wouldn't you just go with the one with best ingredients and facts on the label? 77G isn't to much. and most of that protein is released over a 8 hour period, im sure my system will be alright haha.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 28, 2013)

mikeystrong said:


> customer service = supplement store. also taste isn't important, would you take a supp cuz it tastes better? wouldn't you just go with the one with best ingredients and facts on the label? 77G isn't to much. and most of that protein is released over a 8 hour period, im sure my system will be alright haha.



Muscletech, musclepharm, and BSN IMHO are probably some of the worst supplement companies out there to many fillers, to much what all I can explain as chalk. Me I'd much rather take smaller scoops and pay a little more for something I'm not going to shit out 30 min-2 hours later. This is just my opinion. I'm sure there's a well known board sponsor you can get all Ur supplements from that will go a lot further than the above named supp companies.
 P


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 28, 2013)

There are very very few "quality"
Proteins out there to be honest- most of them are small brands with almost zero exposer. 

The best widely available protein IMO is (NOW FOODS- wpi pure unflavored)

Easy to find, not too bad of price and its a great base to make a variety of shakes. Since I really adopted a more "whole foods" approach to my protein intake I've made my best gains ever.

I maybe go through 2 lbs of protein every three weeks. When I was younger I would go through that in like 5 days.

Now days I usually don't even have a "protein shake" usually 25g bcaa's post workout is all plus all the foods and maybe another couple of servings of bcaa's through the day as well.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 2, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> There are very very few "quality"
> Proteins out there to be honest- most of them are small brands with almost zero exposer.
> 
> The best widely available protein IMO is (NOW FOODS- wpi pure unflavored)
> ...



interesting approach


----------



## t.c.jones (Nov 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Muscletech = Puke  ..no customer service.products taste like crap and overpriced..other than that this sounds ok and correct Mofo half that protein goes to waste while making the kidneys jump around trying to get u to wake up with a tent pitched so u can piss.. excess protein hard on the system ..



I hear that on the taste. Let's not forget the bowel cleanse. I swore by MuscleTech back in the day. Now? Forget it.


----------

